# Macro shots and playing with light



## Terry D (Aug 2, 2015)

I took these yesterday. The model is a small gargoyle that sits on my shelf. In reality the whole thing is about 3 inches tall. I used a couple of different lenses and some macro extension rings. I also used a new toy, a ring-light that mounts to the lens for shots too close for flash. In two of the photos I used the ring-light off-camera to get some side-lighting. My favorite is the second one:


----------



## musichal (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree with the second one, but all are great.  He almost comes to life in the second, though.  I just wish I knew how to use my Kodak.


----------



## TKent (Aug 2, 2015)

These are spectacular!


----------



## Terry D (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## escorial (Aug 2, 2015)

cool


----------



## TKent (Aug 2, 2015)

yep, 2nd is my favorite too.


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Aug 9, 2015)

The image on the top write looks ready to jump out of my screen. The gargoyle also reminds me of the one found in the Exorcist. I would keep some holy water on hand, just in case.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 9, 2015)

K.S. Crooks said:


> The image on the top write looks ready to jump out of my screen. The gargoyle also reminds me of the one found in the Exorcist. I would keep some holy water on hand, just in case.



I was reminded of the demon in The Exorcist also. Thanks for taking a look.


----------

